

An Experimental Building Technique That Makes Concrete Look Like Skeletons - dnetesn
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/experimental-building-technique-makes-concrete-look-like-skeletons/

======
markburns
This is his homepage [http://www.cazuc.info/](http://www.cazuc.info/)

